# Invitation ideas for Asylum theme



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok, I've been trying to come up with some really cool ideas for what I could do as invitations this year to my insane asylum themed haunt.

I was thinking of ordering a bunch of medicine bottles and having the prescription label be the invitation, with some very obviously candy, candy inside, but I don't know where I can get the bottles, and even though all of the invites would be going to adults, there is still something in me that says it wouldn't be a good idea to do that.

So now I'm thinking that I would like to do some sort of an admittance form type of deal, but I'm not exactly sure how to do it so that it would seem like an invitation, ya know? 

Does anybody have any ideas on what could be a really cool invitation idea for an asylum? I'd love to hear them if you do!! 

What are those of you who are doing an asylum this year doing for your invitations?


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the pills - maybe put out a call on freecycle or craigslist for bottles? If you're worried aobut people eating out of them and the potential for confusing candy/medicine, you could just put little toys or something inside, or a rolled up paper with more party details (map or something).


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Mordessa said:


> So now I'm thinking that I would like to do some sort of an admittance form type of deal, but I'm not exactly sure how to do it so that it would seem like an invitation, ya know?
> 
> Does anybody have any ideas on what could be a really cool invitation idea for an asylum? I'd love to hear them if you do!!


You could serve them with (obviously mock) legal papers for temporary involuntary civil commitment to the Asylum.

Here's a real exemplar of such a form from Massachusetts (one of the first results that came up in a quick Google search): http://www.mass.gov/Eeohhs2/docs/dmh/forms/form_aa_3.pdf You'd have to either retype or OCR the text, and tweak it a bit in order to make a party invitation out of it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh yeah that does help! Thanks. 

Heather, you don't think that people will think it's bad taste to use the pill bottles? Anybody else think it'd be ok to use the pill bottle idea? The invites are only going to adults...

I like the idea if I can manage to find the bottles, which I haven't been able to find yet with many google searches.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

There will always be people who take offense at some aspect of Halloween - "an asylum theme makes light of mental illnesss" or something like that - you have to just go into it confidently and make it awesome. 

Maybe try a nursing home, see what they do with pill bottles? I'd guess they might destroy them because personal info is so often printed on them, but you might have a chance. I know my grandma used to collect them (classic depression-era hoarder) but we've broken her of that by force. I'd guess you could put a note on craigslist or freecycle and find someone who saves them though.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

That's true! You have a good point there. 

I wonder if it's possible to buy them from a pharmacy... I'll check on craigslist though, I don't even know where there might be a nursing home around here, and I've never heard of freecycle.  

Thanks for your suggestions and your support too! hehe


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

How many bottles are you needing? I do geocaching so I have a a good bit of them, they are of different sizes though.


----------



## JUSTTINK (Sep 12, 2010)

i think the pill bottles would be a great idea. i also like the commitment papers going along with it. sounds neat. cant wait to see what you come up with


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Mordessa said:


> I like the idea if I can manage to find the bottles, which I haven't been able to find yet with many google searches.


It seems that a lot of the search engine links are for wholesalers or distributors, but here's something that might work for you:

*Candy-Filled Clear Pill Bottle*: http://promotions.advanceweb.com/Candy-Food/8741-Custom-Wholesale-Candy-Filled-Pill-Bottle.aspx, and it appears that they can do custom labels too.

Ah, on closer review (minimum order of 125 at $2.69 each) it would appear to be cost-prohibitive. Probably intended for corporate events. Sorry.


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

There is a gaming website that has editable PDFs of Insane Asylum Certificates. They are awesome. I'm at work right now so I don't have it, but when I get home I'll post it on here. I saved a copy to my PC at home because I didn't want to NOT have it!

I *almost* went with an asylum theme, so I actually have quite a bit of creative for it. I'll post what I've got later on tonight.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok, I'm convinced!  If I can find the bottles, I'm SO going to do it! I would love the PDF of the Insane Asylum Certificates too Selinamb!! That sounds awesome! 

Thank you guys for encouraging me to do this, I'm so happy nobody was all outraged about the idea. hehehe 

As for the bottles, I need about a hundred of them, and as long as they look like pill bottles and I can put my own labels on them, it doesn't matter if they aren't all the same.


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

I did a hospital theme, wanted to do Asylum but I live right next door to an abandoned Asylum so thought it maybe to close to the bone for some!

I sent out an invite, I will try and dig it out but it maybe to big to post here so you may need to drop me your email.

Each room was a different part of the hospital e.g. Waiting Room, Morgue, Surgery, Nurses quarters etc. I bought some plastic medical siringes and filled them with shots which "patients" had to have before they came in, they were also given toe tags with their names on with a date of death of the party!!! I will see what I can find for you??!!


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

If you click on my user name and select see all posts choose St Vlads Hospital Thread, you can see what I did last year. The full brochure and template are to big to post so if do want them you will have to drop me your email address.

Good luck with it all and I hope your "residents" don't cause you too much horror on your halloween evening


----------

